# Digital Art Beginner Books



## Fhalo (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi

I'm a beginner regarding Sci Fi Digital art. I'm learning to use Blender, Brayce, and GIMP. But, before I could do any art I will need to start with a concept drawing. My art skill is very basic (none). Which is the best possible digital art book for beginners? Any views on '*Extreme Worlds: The Complete Guide to Drawing and Painting Science Fiction Art *



Any other suggestions?


----------

